# Ok I just got the machine it runs good, I to rad cap off and it was just damp in ther



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I just got the machine it runs good, I to rad cap off and it was just damp in there, I then poped the hose off teh thermostat houseing and it was dry poped the hose off teh bottom of the rad and it was damp, I then took teh bolt out of the bottom of the water pump and the I got maybe two cups of antifreeze.

I put it back tgether and put water in I didn't see any leaks. all hoses got warm I re drained everything and put about 2.5 qt of coolant in. Ran it for a few and shut it off. Tom Ill check level and top off. Is there anything I should check? I did order new thermostat. Thanks

I checked oil and the pklug they look fine.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine has boiled all the water out before but there different bikes so Idk


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I wonder why theres not a overflow can on them. Is it normal for this to happen?


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

I dont see anything in the oil I don't see any leaks on the outside exhaust looks good also. How come there is no catch can so if it is blowing off it would get sucked back in when its cool. When ever I take cap off there is pressure inside.


----------



## JOE G (Aug 3, 2010)

Ok I put a pressure tester on it and pumped it up to 13 LBS and left it sit for 2 Hrs I noticed no leaks on the out side. The tester dropped about 1 LBS in that time. I pumped it up the 1 LBS and let it sit for 1/2 Hr and it stayed at 13 LBS.


----------

